# WTF! Vista update error code 80070002



## HookeyStreet (Nov 29, 2007)

I was told that an important Vista update was waitng to be installed (it was an update to the Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1)

But, when I tries to install it I got an error (code 80070002) pop up  So I tried to download .NET Framwork 1.1 and install it again, but Vista wouldnt let me 

I then thought "f*ck it!"  I will install the most recent .NET Framework (3.5) and see if that 'overrides' the need to have the update   But that didnt work either 

Has anyone else experienced this with Vista and if yes, how did you get rid of it?


----------



## knowledge123 (Nov 29, 2007)

I had _exactly_ the same problem.  But i already had 3.5 already installed before-hand, I did follow what it said to do, but to no avail, either.


----------



## wiak (Nov 29, 2007)

uninstall 1.1 and install 2.0
should work fine


----------



## bim27142 (Nov 29, 2007)

wiak said:


> uninstall 1.1 and install 2.0
> should work fine



i had the same problem but will try this one out later... thanks!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 29, 2007)

wiak said:


> uninstall 1.1 and install 2.0
> should work fine



Thanks, but Ive sorted it now.  I downloaded the .NET 1.1 SP1


----------



## Future_E_squared (Nov 30, 2007)

so what exactly did you do cuz i had the same error, did you just go to Microsoft and dl 1.1 SP1?


----------



## Boomer (Nov 30, 2007)

I need more information - Minhajul Hoq  
29-Nov-07 06:12:31

Can you please tell me the error code you receive when you get the update failed message?  If it is 80070002 or anything like that, follow these steps:



Well, first of all let me just say that I am not a computer professional.  However, I have had the same problem with my 32-Bit Windows Vista Home Premium (making Microsoft's statement null and void) and I have solved it!  Here are the step by step instructions:



1) Go to the Start Menu.

2) Click on Computer.

3) Open up the drive where windows is installed (usually your C drive).

4) Open the Windows Folder.

5) Scroll down a bit and locate the SoftwareDistribution folder (exactly like that).

6) Open the Download folder.

7) Open the Install folder.

8) There sould only be one file there.  Right click on it and select "Run as Administrator".

9) After entering an Administrator password, run the installation, using the default values and clicking yes at the license.

10) After the installation is complete (shouldn't take more than a few minutes), restart your computer (as an added precaution, though not necessary).

11) After the computer restarts again, run Windows Update again.  It should run as normal.  All fixed!

I apologize for Microsoft's ineptitude. 


This worked for me guys...


----------



## Darknova (Nov 30, 2007)

The reason it wouldn't let you install .NET framework 1.1 is because Vista already comes with it built in (2.0 as well).

I have noticed though that the MS Update site says that certain updates are available even though you don't have the requisites necessary, such as you not having SP1 for 1.1.


----------



## JousteR (Nov 30, 2007)

Boomer said:


> I need more information - Minhajul Hoq
> 29-Nov-07 06:12:31
> 
> Can you please tell me the error code you receive when you get the update failed message?  If it is 80070002 or anything like that, follow these steps:
> ...


I just did this couple of days ago worked fine for me..


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 30, 2007)

Future_E_squared said:


> so what exactly did you do cuz i had the same error, did you just go to Microsoft and dl 1.1 SP1?



Yep 

Just download this and install it  :

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...4f-088e-40b2-bbdb-a83353618b38&displaylang=en


----------

